# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ionamine-middel om af te vallen

## SVS

Hoi hoi, 

Een tijd geleden heb ik ionamine forte gebruikt om gewicht te verliezen en het hielp echt. Voor mij was het een wondermiddel, maar hellaas kan ik het nergens meer vinden. Weet iemand misschien wat het is en hoe ik eraan kan komen?

----------


## Guest

Afgezien van dat het grote rotzooi is, het is pure amfetamine, wordt het ook al jaren niet meer gemaakt. Mocht je het dus vinden dan is het sowieso fake wat je in handen hebt. En god mag weten wat er dan inzit, in het gunstige geval alleen caffeine, maar je weet het niet. Bovendien is er maar 1 goed afslankmiddel en dat is een uitgebalanceerde voeding. De mensen met schildklierproblemen daargelaten, voor de rest geld simpelweg, zorg dat je 500 calorieen onder je dagelijkse verbruik gaat zitten en je kan nog steeds normaal eten, zonder honger te hebben en toch afvallen.

----------


## Gast: guest

> _Originally posted by Guest_@14-10-2003, 16:38:36
> * Afgezien van dat het grote rotzooi is, het is pure amfetamine, wordt het ook al jaren niet meer gemaakt. Mocht je het dus vinden dan is het sowieso fake wat je in handen hebt. En god mag weten wat er dan inzit, in het gunstige geval alleen caffeine, maar je weet het niet. Bovendien is er maar 1 goed afslankmiddel en dat is een uitgebalanceerde voeding. De mensen met schildklierproblemen daargelaten, voor de rest geld simpelweg, zorg dat je 500 calorieen onder je dagelijkse verbruik gaat zitten en je kan nog steeds normaal eten, zonder honger te hebben en toch afvallen.*


 nou ik weet niet waar jij je info vandaan haalt, maar ik kan je verzekeren dat het nog steeds gemaakt word.

----------


## heebster

Ik begrijp dus goed uit het laatste bericht dat Ionamine (hetzelfde soort als ongeveer 5 jaar geleden) nog te koop is?&#33; Kan iemand mij informatie geven over verkooppunten en ervaringen?

----------


## toradja52

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik ben opzoek naar ionamine om af te vallen. Voorheen kon ik dit krijgen bij de sportschool, helaas is deze gesloten. 

Heeft iemand tips of weet iemand waar je ionamine kan kopen? 

Groetjes, 
Toradja52

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Déy..

pff..ik heb eens op de link geklikt die jij hier zo lief voor ons hebt neergezet en alles gelezen...ik ben blij dat het enkel op voorschrift verkrijgbaar is want het is zéker géén onschuldig goedje!!

Xx

----------


## carinest

probeer s bij de apotheek

----------


## klaver4

kan er mij iemand helpen, ik ben nu 36 jaar, ben 3x zwanger geweest (1ste dood kindje) dan 2x gezonde dochter, nu is onze jongste spruit zo'n 3 maanden, ik wil vermageren, maar het lukt niet, ik heb een schildklierprobleem ook, waardoor mijn schildklier te weinig werkt ik neem nu elke dag elthyrone 50mg (op doktersvoorschrift) maar ik vermager nog nie goed, ik mag dan een dieet volgen, het gaat zeer zeer traag. weet er iemand een wondermiddel om te vermageren? ik val wel af maar omdat het zo traag gaat geef ik vlug de moed op om verder te doen, versta je?

----------


## christel1

Klaver4, ze zeggen altijd 9 maand op en 9 maand af na een bevalling. Je lichaam heeft tijd nodig om zich te herstellen. Er zullen nog hormonale veranderingen optreden en nu je schildklier ook nog te traag werkt ja dan gaat vermageren heel stilletjes. Ik neem elthyrone 200 omdat mijn schildklier ook te traag werkt maar je moet altijd overleggen met je huisarts he. 
En wondermiddelen om te vermageren bestaan niet hoor, anders waren er geen dikkere mensen meer. Zelfs de dure spullen helpen voor geen fluit, is gewoon een nepindustrie.
Hou je bij gezonde voeding en kleine tussendoortjes zoals fruit en eet zeker de overschot van je kinderen niet op, als zij genoeg hebben en jij hebt genoeg dan doe je het maar in de vuilbak, zonde natuurlijk of geef het aan iemand zijn kippen of hond of kat... 
Nog een beetje geduld en dat gewicht zal wel goed komen en normaal dat het bij een 3de kind al wat trager gaat dan bij een 1ste of 2de.

----------


## klaver4

dank je wel voor de reactie, zal dan nog wa geduld uitoefenen, maar soms is dit zo frustrerend, mijn man mag dan alles eten wat hij wilt en daar komt er geen gram bij.
Hij eet 's avonds nootjes, chips enz... en ik zit er met mijn appel of yoghourtje, ja het leven is niet altijd eerlijk hé...

----------


## christel1

Oei, hier is het omgekeerd, ik mag eten wat ik wil en ik kom niks bij, mijn vriend moet maar naar eten kijken en hij verdikt al, erg he ?

----------


## klaver4

zeg dat wel, tis niet gemakkelijk...

----------


## jolanda27

Het enige wat ik als advies kan geven is;
Gezond eten, halfvolle of magere producten gebruiken, goede vetten gebruiken. (olijfolie bv)
Af en toe toch eens eten wat je lekker vind, dan houdt je het écht veel langer vol. (als je jezelf alles ontzegd werkt het juist averechts)
Niet té weinig eten, anders komt je lichaam in de "spaarstand"en val je ook niet meer af.
Ook al kost het geduld en doorzettingsvermogen, je kunt veel beter langzaam afvallen dan heel snel, (jo-jo effect) want anders vliegen de kilo's er zo weer aan. 
Voor mij werkt dit heel goed, ik heb vaker gelijnd, maar zoals ik het nu doe werkt heel goed voor mij. Inmiddels ben ik 20 kilo afgevallen. 
Succes voor iedereen die aan het lijnen is.  :Wink:

----------


## maria3611

Phen375 dieetpil - http://phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

